# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصة ليلى والذئب على لسان حفيد الذئب

## عفاف الهدى

*تخيل جميل  لواقع مرير*  
* *  *قصة ليلى والذئب على لسان  حفيد الذئب**
**كان جدي ذئب  لطيف طيب ولا يأكل اللحوم ولذا قرر ان يكون**نباتي** !**وكانت تعيش في  الغابة فتاة شريرة تسكن مع جدتها اسمها ليلى**!**وكانت**ليلى كل يوم تخرج إلى الغابة وتقتلع الزهور  وتدمر الحشائش التي كان جدي يقتات عليها** !**وكان جدي يحاول أن يثنيها عن ذلك دون جدوى**  !**فكانت ليلى تعاند وتقطع**الحشائش  فقرر جدي الذئب أن يزور جدة ليلى في بيتها ويخبرها بأفعال ليلى**  !**وعندما**طرق الباب  فتحت الجدة لكنها للأسف كانت شريرة أيضاً** !* *فأحضرت الجدة العصا وهجمت**على جدي المسكين دون أن  يتعرض لها فدافع عن نفسه ودفعها بعيداً عنه فسقطت الجدة**وارتطم  رأسها بالسرير وماتت الشريرة** !* *فتأثر جدي كثيراً وأخذ يفكر بليلى كيف**تعيش دون  جدتها** !**فقام ولبس  ملابس الجدة ونام في سريرها** !**لكن ليلى الشريرة**لاحظت التغيير في شكل  جدتها فخرجت تصرخ وأخذت تنشر الإشاعات بأن جدي الذئب أكل**جدتها إلى  يومنا هذا** !
**
!
**مع تحيات تلفزيون البحرين*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

صصصح لازم نسسمع القصصه من الطرفيين خخخ :p
بسس تلفزيون البحريين عجبتني خخخ ،،
تسسلم آيدشش عمووه =)

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-17-2011)

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

ـهههههههههههههههههههـ

حلوه .. 

و الأحلى مع تحيات تلفزيوون البحرين .. 

يسلموو عمتوو .. :amuse:

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-17-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا لي بنات الأخوة 
الله يخليكن ليي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههههههههه خوش قصه* 
*هذا وواحنا ظالمين الذئب المسكين طول هالسنوات طلع طيب..هع !*

*تشكراتي لك عفاف على القصه المقلوبه راسنا على عقب* 
*تحياتي لكِ..*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-20-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طلعتي زيي مفتكرين ان الذئب طيب
هههه
تسلمي عالمرور ورودة

----------


## عنيده

هههههههههههههههه

اكيــد صح القصـهـ تلفزيون البحريــن مــآ شــآء اللهـ صـــآدق .. 

موفقيــن لكــل خيــر ..

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-21-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وحَشى تلفزيون البحرين الكذب !!

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-21-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يحفظكم غناتي 
ويفرج عنكم محنتكم

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

الهي إنا نسألك فرجاً عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا الله أنك سميع مجيب للدعاء 

بلا شك مسرحيات البحرين تماماً كهذهِ القصة تحول الشرير إلى طيب والعكس صحيح وكما يقال يقتل القتيل ويسير في جنازته ...

نسألكم الدعاء بالفرج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*صدقتم*

----------


## hassan1411

*ههههههههه
ههه
هه
ه
و الله زين حفيد الدئب عاش و قال القصة الحقيقة




و على تلفزيون البحرين الا ما احد يكدبه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عالمرور

----------

